# In the home stretch...



## memnet (Jul 23, 2017)

Only 12 days left until I have to start removing Halloween decorations and get ready for the next season. Since I start at the beginning of October (and sometimes sooner) setting things up for Halloween, by the time November 1 rolls around I am ready to move on to the next chapter. Then again, t here is something so sad about November 1...I call it the saddest day of the year.

I had the oddest experience this year; not a paranormal experience which I would have considered to be good. No. This was a sudden conviction that continuing to do a fairly elaborate Halloween set up in my house was sort of pointless; we live in the country and do not get and never have had a single trick or treater show up at our door. I used to give parties but due to one reason or another, (like the tons of work involved, people not wanting to dress up, people RSVP and don't show up, people don't RSVP and then show up), it got old. I never got to actually enjoy the party as I was constantly on the move doing hosty things. I had an epiphany the last party I threw as I sat in a chair towards the end of the party, exhausted , and realized that particular party was the last time I was going to do it. Still, I continue to set up for Halloween. This year however, when I had finished doing my thing, as it were, I suddenly saw every decoration as silly and was almost on the verge of taking it all down again. *facepalm* Clearly I was suffering from a bit of depression at that point; fortunately I have gotten past that. I have realized however that my old thought that anticipation is better than event is so true. I enjoy planning my decor, thinking about how I might maximize the effect, thinking about additions or subtractions and then chuckling in satisfaction after all is done. I dutifully turn on each light at night (the cemetery outside is on a timer) and yet now I barely glance at the decorations. I generally do a walk through video on Halloween night and will probably do it again this year. I use the video and still shots as reference for the next year, in case I forget what I've done.

Lol, as if that would happen.


----------

